# Your fav breed here:



## NEWCOMER (Mar 11, 2021)

What is your favorite chicken breed? Why do you like it? Do you want more? This is the place to talk about that kind of stuff. Enjoy

NEWCOMER


----------



## Finnie (Mar 11, 2021)

Ok, I’ll start! Even though I like several chicken breeds, my official favorite is Black Langshans. I love their “wine goblet” shape, and how big they are. And their dark brown eggs. I also like white ones, and I would like to like blue and splash Langshans, but the group of blues that I got from Welp last year did not grow out well at all. I have none of those left.

My first two BLs came from a show breeder. They will be 6 years old this spring. Then I have 2 four year olds that I bred myself from some Murray MacMurray stock. I have no rooster, so they will be the end of the line until some day I get some more to start over with.

Oh, and I have one 3 year old blue hen who is half BL and half blue splash Marans. She’s almost as pretty as a purebred.

The only Langshan photo I can find on my phone right now, Maleficent and Maid Marian, when they were young:


----------



## goatyyymama164 (Mar 12, 2021)

My fav are Bantams of any kind and Sapphire Gems.


----------



## WildBird (Mar 13, 2021)

If beginners want eggs and pets, I recommend Barred Plymouth Rocks and Rhode Island Reds.
If you want smaller chickens who are still great layers, I love my bantam Orpingtons!
For kids I recommend bantam Cochins and Silkies.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 13, 2021)

I currently have red sex links. They are calm friendly hens that lay well. I’ve had them before, also black sex links. I like Easter Eggers for the pretty eggs. I love Wyandotte’s of all the colors, but Silver Laced Wyandotte’s have a special place in my heart-they are so pretty!

Delaware chickens were horrible. Mean girls! They killed every hen that wasn’t a Delaware. I thought my white Easter Egger, Elsa, would be ok, but they killed her too. I never have enjoyed killing chickens, but I sure didn’t mind slaughtering those &%#¥£€*$ Delaware mean hens! Never again!

I want White Rocks and Jubilee Orpingtons next year. White Rocks for their eggs and meat capabilities, plus the roosters are reputed to be calm and not mean. Jubilee Orpingtons for eye candy.


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 13, 2021)

Plymouth White Rocks are my all time favorite.  Great layers of brown eggs, feed thrifty and meatier than any other dual purpose breed I've had....and in 44 yrs raising chickens, I've had a lot.   They are a calm, regal walking breed, the roosters are docile and sometimes very moochy and friendly and not too talkative.  The hens will go broody just enough to reproduce their own kind but not so broody that you can't break them of it.  They are excellent mothers, excellent foragers and enjoy excellent health.  They also have a better feather quality than any other breed I've raised....have never seen a WR with rooster wear  on her saddle. 

A rare family shot on the roosts....love this pic!   



I never had a white chicken breed that actually shines in the sun before, but these WRs do...high feather quality.  













These two chose to brood together....one is a WR and the other is a BA/WR mix.  









This one had a nest in the woods and raised her brood out in the meadow and in the woods until they were much older.


----------



## CLSranch (Mar 13, 2021)

Beekissed said:


> The hens will go broody just enough to reproduce their own kind but not so broody that you can't break them of it. They are excellent mothers, excellent foragers and enjoy excellent health.


  These are the same reason's I like Dark Cornish and Spangled Cornish bantam's for their color. They are not super friendly another reason I like them. They lay better than what's claimed and I figure having a few extra hens to make up for egg production also helps make up for predator reduction. And If one hides and broods a batch of chicks while the coop gets raided I already have my replacements.

 That said you can't beat a mutt. Hybrid vigor. If you think about it, all true breeds are mixed with an end result in mind. 100yrs later there is no mix.


----------



## Show Sebright (Mar 14, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> What is your favorite chicken breed? Why do you like it? Do you want more? This is the place to talk about that kind of stuff. Enjoy
> 
> NEWCOMER


Silver laced sebrights. The pictures are my newest pullet- Minnie!


----------



## Show Sebright (Mar 14, 2021)

Show Sebright said:


> Silver laced sebrights. The pictures are my newest pullet- Minnie!


I forgot to finish answering all the questions. I love how small they are and they have such a big attitude. They are like Minnie dogs. Ha ha puns... I want to breed these in the future.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 14, 2021)

Show Sebright said:


> I forgot to finish answering all the questions. I love how small they are and they have such a big attitude. They are like Minnie dogs. Ha ha puns... I want to breed these in the future.


Lovely birds! You should apply for the picture of the week (POW) 
I entered but, there's no way a peach blossom will win the home page


----------



## Show Sebright (Mar 14, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> Lovely birds! You should apply for the picture of the week (POW)
> I entered but, there's no way a peach blossom will win the home page


I just entered a minute ago. You can go find it if you want.


----------



## Show Sebright (Mar 14, 2021)

Here find it here- https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...pow-information-submissions.10826/post-677095


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 14, 2021)

After having a bunch of breeds..... 

I have paired down to just  rose comb Leghorns,  Spitz in Chamois color, and bantam wheaten Ameraucana.

I still miss my Dominiques...  but just had to pair down to fewer breeds...  and they didn't make the cut.

The Rose comb Leghorns are great in cold,very hearty,  very healthy,  and excellent producers.  And, I always have a few that go broody and are excellent moms.

The Spitz have the best personality.   They are not at all vicious or cannibalistic.   Also, for a "decorative" breed, they are surprisingly productive. 

The Wheaton Ameraucana are just cute... sweet... great broodies, and always sell very well.  Interestingly,  they also do well with multiple males.

The Dominique had excellent personalities.  They are the oldest American breed, and lay well.


----------



## Show Sebright (Mar 14, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> After having a bunch of breeds.....
> 
> I have paired down to just  rose comb Leghorns,  Spitz in Chamois color, and bantam wheaten Ameraucana.
> 
> ...


Aww I had an amaraucana. She was so sweet, my other girls would hate me touching them. But my sweet amaraucana would run up to me. She passed away but I will forever love her and the breed.


----------



## Finnie (Mar 14, 2021)

I love Barred Rocks! And I have a White Rock who is very nice. I liked the “Blue Rocks” I had, but they were really just Sapphire Gems. Mixes, not Rocks. Their eggs were a pretty shade of brown

I really loved my Spitzhaubens, and I miss them, but I decided to move them out to make room for some project birds I’m working on. I would really like to have some Wheaton Ameraucanas some day. Love that color.

And Orpingtons! Twice I answered CL ads last year for pullets, and both times I got cockerels on accident. Two chocolates and two lavenders, all boys. Finally I found some pullets. They are black barred. So I’m going to be working on some Orpington color projects. But at least I can make sex-linked chicks for selling.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 14, 2021)

My favourites are Speckled Sussex, Ameraucana, and I just got into standard Cochins and am a fan so far.


SS for their awesome sweet temperaments and eye candy colouring, foraging and brooding ability.

Ameraucana for their beautiful eggs, breeding versatility (EEs, OEs, or pure are all excellent), cold hardiness, and I have a thing for those beards 😂 

Cochins for their gentle giant temperaments, fluffy pantaloons, and huge eggs.


----------

